# Best mobile water pump?



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Hi, Flojet seems to be the most popular water pump - have I got this right or can anyone recommend another brand of pump? Thanks for your time, much appreciated.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

What is the set up you are using with the pump?


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

All I've currently got is the machine - on a worktop, water bottles underneath.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Fracino Classic 2 Group machine


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Shurflo pumps are said to be reliable & more serviceable.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you. Without looking I don't know, but if these pumps come in different sizes, is there a particular one that would be best for just running one machine with? (i.e. what size do you think that I would need?)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Is it a standard electric machine (not dual fuel)? If it is, it will have a high pressure pump inside anyway. If you running it from a tank you will need a Flojet from the water tank into a WTU and then pipe from WTU into high pressure pump in machine. If its a dual fuel, you will need a separate high pressure pump.


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

(Apologies for delayed reply) Thank you for your advice. I am slowly getting to the point where I am beginning to understand the whole set up. Am I right in assuming that by WTU you are referring to a filter? If so, would you recommend Everpure or Brita or another brand? Thank you in advance for your reply, your help really is much appreciated!


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

I always install the Fracino ones with machines - you would need a 10 litre one for a 2 group machine. It'll probably last you about a year


----------



## Seb217 (May 28, 2018)

Thank you again for your advice! Always much appreciated! Would you happen to know how many litres of water the Fracino 10 Litre WTU processes and what is the difference between this and an Everpure Claris head & filter set up?


----------

